# DRINGEND: Habe ich es richtig gemacht? Graphen



## julia1997 (1. Apr 2017)

Aufgabe 1. Bin mir nicht sicher ob b) c) und d) richtig sind.

Kann es mir bitte jemand durchschauen?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Christina


----------

